# Husqvarna yth18542 mower won’t move.



## Dvanlinton2 (Jul 30, 2020)

I need any help if possible. I did everything with this riding mower from not moving in the past. Push the pin in the back so it could move. Even had the timing belt slip off a few times.. what happen to me today was my blade gaurd was a little low and I hit a stump that was in the ground and made a complete dead stop. And it wount move forward or backwards.. I kinda had this problem before the timing belt slipped so I had to remove the back battery and press on the gas to loosen up the pull to put my belt back on. But in this situation I notice the belt was fine but when I press on the gas the pully doesn’t move at all. So this is the problem I spotted my question is how do I fix it or part name so I can search for it. Any help would be much appreciated...


----------



## johneh (Jul 30, 2020)

Are the pulleys moving at the motor?
in other words is the belt spinning?


----------



## Dvanlinton2 (Jul 30, 2020)

johneh said:


> Are the pulleys moving at the motor?
> in other words is the belt spinning?


That’s a good question I have to get back to you tomorrow am. I’m away right now. I know that the seat is pressure sensitive when I get up it cuts off. So I might have to try to record and find out if they are spinning ty..


----------



## Dvanlinton2 (Jul 31, 2020)

johneh said:


> Are the pulleys moving at the motor?
> in other words is the belt spinning?


 Yes the belt is moving when I have the blades moving, only thing I see not working is driving forward. But like you said if that pully don’t move while I’m pressing the gas like it use too them something is wrong right.


----------



## johneh (Jul 31, 2020)

So let me get this right the drive belt is not turning the trans pully 
but the blades work OK 
If that is the case turn the machine off and try to turn the drive pulley at the engine 
does the pulley and belt move does the trans pully move? 
If they move freely then I suspect the engine pulley key is broken 
The key is the mechanical connection between the engine pulley and the crankshaft


----------



## Dvanlinton2 (Jul 31, 2020)

johneh said:


> So let me get this right the drive belt is not turning the trans pully
> but the blades work OK
> If that is the case turn the machine off and try to turn the drive pulley at the engine
> does the pulley and belt move does the trans pully move?
> ...


The belt only spins around when the blades are on. But not when the blades are off I’m not even sure if that’s a issue or not I haven’t paid attention to that before but Mashing the gas pedal does not move anything at all.  And the belt touch not move freely when the engine is off..


----------



## johneh (Jul 31, 2020)

There should be two belts one for blades one for transmission 
check the trans pulleys and belt


----------



## Dvanlinton2 (Jul 31, 2020)

johneh said:


> There should be two belts one for blades one for transmission
> check the trans pulleys and belt


Ok trans pully is at the very top it does not spin manually when I try to turn it. I made a video on what it’s not doing when I press the gas


----------



## johneh (Jul 31, 2020)

If the belt does not turn the pully will not turn (By the video is not Belt or pully)
 The belt is off a pulley or idler pulley or off the engine pulley
The belt that makes it go is not the same belt that drives the blades
pull the more deck off and check the belt that drives the trans


----------



## johneh (Jul 31, 2020)

How to change the drive belt


Deck removal video


----------



## Dvanlinton2 (Jul 31, 2020)

johneh said:


> If the belt does not turn the pully will not turn (By the video is not Belt or pully)
> The belt is off a pulley or idler pulley or off the engine pulley
> The belt that makes it go is not the same belt that drives the blades
> pull the more deck off and check the belt that drives the trans


Ok I took the deck off to have a good look. At first the belt did not turn but then it turned good with the pully then it got stuck again somehow.  but it does all turn when I moved it


----------



## johneh (Jul 31, 2020)

*The belt that goes to the trans should be TIGHT* only loose when the Park Break is on 
When you push the go pedal it just engages the trans internally has nothing to do with the belt unless
the belt  is not powering the trans pump. Again I say the belt has jumped off a pully somewhere


----------



## Dvanlinton2 (Jul 31, 2020)

johneh said:


> *The belt that goes to the trans should be TIGHT* only loose when the Park Break is on
> When you push the go pedal it just engages the trans internally has nothing to do with the belt unless
> the belt  is not powering the trans pump. Again I say the belt has jumped off a pully somewhere


The belt is in place where it should be I fully investigate all the pullys. Cause usually when the belt slips. It slips from the back. That’s why I knew about the gas when I press it. It makes it easier to put the belt back on from the back. You said something about the engine key being broke. I search for that and only thing that pop up is the ignition key


----------



## begreen (Jul 31, 2020)

johneh said:


> *The belt that goes to the trans should be TIGHT* only loose when the Park Break is on
> When you push the go pedal it just engages the trans internally has nothing to do with the belt unless
> the belt  is not powering the trans pump. Again I say the belt has jumped off a pully somewhere


Yes, it may have jumped an idler pulley in between the motor and the transmission. Another possibility is that the belt was stretched and no longer is doing a good job of engaging the transmission. But in that case the mower should move a bit in forward or at least reverse, even if slowly. johneh provided some good videos up above. Watch them. They will show you the idler pulleys and belt routing. Also, check that tip on grass under the brake pedal mechanism. It's a common issue. I use an air nozzle to blow out grass after mowing to prevent this.


----------



## begreen (Jul 31, 2020)

Moving this over to the Gear forum. It's not really DIY.

If it's any consolation, I went through something similar with a Craftsman Pro (Cub Cadet XT2 equiv.) recently. The mower only had 28 hrs on it when the drive belt jumped the idler pulley. I got it back in place but then it would go slower in forward and could not climb hills very well at all. Eventually, in the next hour of use it wouldn't go up our driveway at all and the machine shuddered when going up slopes. The belt was sloppy like yours. I replaced the drive belt with a good quality Kevlar belt (not the MTD OEM crap) and it's been fine since.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jul 31, 2020)

I have a 1995 Simplicity Landlord garden tractor.  When I had a drive issue ... would move, but had real trouble with the slope from my backyard to the front ... it was the spring in the drive belt pulley set up.  It was worn out.  Not enough tension on the drive belt.


----------

